# How do you know when it's a UTI?



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I put down Mia last night around 10:30pm I took her out about 9:00 am she had one long squat (I couldn't see how much she peed because of the grass) then within the next 5 minutes squated 6 more times. Has this ever happened to you guys? Do you think she has a UTI what are the symptoms?









Maggie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sounds like one may be starting if she squatted 6 times...they will also drink more too. hope all is well


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Sounds like a UTI to me. Molly just took her last does of antibiotic for her second UTI. I'd call the doctor and get the meds ASAP. Good luck!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I've never dealth with a UTI with Perri, but I do think that her holding it for over 10 hours is a very long time, especially for a puppy. I hope she'll be okay.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

It sounds like a UTI or stones to me...The vet should be able to do a urinalysis and urine culture. We have experience in this area, unfortunately, because Miko, my yorkie, has bladder stones. That is exactly what he did when we found out about it. He would squat, then squat, then squat. We took him into the vet and they told us that it was a UTI, we later found out that he had crystals and stones, not necessarily a UTI. That was a couple of years ago when Miko was a pup.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I've never dealth with a UTI with Perri, but I do think that her holding it for over 10 hours is a very long time, especially for a puppy. I hope she'll be okay.[/B]


Thanks! This has always been her routine...I usually wake her up between 8-9 am!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Could she be marking????? I would get her checked to be on the safe side.....but this could be another possibility.


----------

